# Design Competition for Citibank- $20,000 available!



## designaward1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Here’s a great opportunity for you fashionistas! Design a brand-new F/W uniform for Citibank and get $20000! Plus, get extra money for ‘Early Bird Award’ by submitting your work by June 15th. Check all the details at ?????


Want competiton? Love fashion design? Win $20,000 by participating on Citibank's uniform design competition. You just have to design uniform for Citibank - 6 pcs of clothes. When you get into first round, you get to do a fashionshow in Korea- for free! first place winner gets $20,000. $5000, $3000 for second and third ...place! More info provided at www.citi-uniform.com

WANT AN EASY JOB?? Be a student marketer for Citibank's international Design Competition? All you have to do is to talk to your friends about the competition and make pictures of them getting informed about the competition! do 15 times of that and you get $300. Just have fun doing it and hang out with friends.
more info- email: [email protected]

2010 International Design Competition

1. Design Challenge – Women F/W uniform for Citibank Korea

2. Participant Eligibility - Students, amateurs & professionals worldwide interested in fashion design

3. Registration/Submission Period – June 1, 2010 ~ June 30, 2010

4. Submission of Entries – Either via website or via postal mail (entries received with postmark by June 30, 2010 will be accepted)
• Via website: ?????
• Via postal mail:
Address – 4F Bongam Bldg. 653 Yeoksam 1-dong Gangnam-gu
Seoul, Korea 135-913a
? Entries received without Name of school or Personal name will be disqualified.

5. Entry format
• Via website:
? Fill in the required information in the registration form
? Please submit design drawing(must be in color) and plane illustration(flat pattern illustration- must be in black and white)as a set
* JPG A3(297?420) 150DPI and original file PSD or AI file
• Via postal mail
? Competition application form (Download from website)
? Please submit A3 size of style drawing(must be in color) and plane illustration(flat pattern illustration-must be in black and white) as a set attached to a form board bigger than the entry
* Please write down name and phone number at the back of the form board

6. Awards
1st
place (1per) 2nd place (1per) 3rd place (1per) Special citations (10pers) Early Bird
Awards (10pers)
$20,000 5,000 $3,000 $500 per person $100 per person

• The Early Bird Awards will be awarded to 10 participants who register and submit their entry by June 15, 2010.
• 10 participants will be randomly chosen by drawing

7. Others
• Plagiarism is not acceptable and failure to submit an original work will result in disqualification from the competition.
• All proprietary rights of prototypes will belong to Citibank Korea and No entry submitted will be returned.
• Award details may change without notice
• Inquiry: (e-mail: ) ?????


----------

